# I want to move to the USA, a place of dreams!! Help!!



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Hiya everyone,

I'm British born, lived in London all my life, and all my life i have know i want to move to Canada/North America.

I'm 26 years old still living with parents, i'm a qualified hairdresser and beauty therapist with also over 4 years retail and administration experience, my boyfriend of 6 years also still lives with parents, he has a degree in Graphic Design and is currently working as a Graphic Designer for an Architech company... and hopefully my ticket out of here!

The chances of us being able to afford a house in the climate is unthinkable, we have saved and saved but still no closer to where we want to be, and are now thinking long and hard if we can make my dream a reality...but we need help!!

I just need advice, advice on how we even go about looking/starting this procedure.... do we look for jobs first, fill out visa application forms to see if we can even come over etc....

I appreicate any help and advice given, and hopefully see you soon!! haha!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start with reading through the stickies at the beginning of the forum and uscis.gov to learn a bit about US visa requirements. A job is not the issue but the visa.

With the job qualifications you posted I see not a lot of potential to go the employer sponsored visa route unless your boyfriend is an ace with an international company. Canada may be an option.


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

twostep said:


> Start with reading through the stickies at the beginning of the forum and uscis.gov to learn a bit about US visa requirements. A job is not the issue but the visa.
> 
> With the job qualifications you posted I see not a lot of potential to go the employer sponsored visa route unless your boyfriend is an ace with an international company. Canada may be an option.



Thanks Twostep, will keep looking and see what happens.
Do you know whether if i get declined for a visa if i can reapply.. is there a waiting time until i can reapply or is that it?!

Thanks,


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cjefferson said:


> Thanks Twostep, will keep looking and see what happens.
> Do you know whether if i get declined for a visa if i can reapply.. is there a waiting time until i can reapply or is that it?!
> 
> Thanks,


YOU can apply for a visitor and investor visa. E2 or EB5. To answer your question to these - sure you can reapply. Employment based visas get handled by the employer who has follow fairly stringent guidelines.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

You need a US company that is willing to hire you to run the paperwork. You can only apply for a work visa after getting the work petition approved. This takes years and a lot of money. You cannot work with a visitor's visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BlackBelt said:


> You need a US company that is willing to hire you to run the paperwork. You can only apply for a work visa after getting the work petition approved. This takes years and a lot of money. You cannot work with a visitor's visa.


It does not matter if a US company wants to hire someone and run the paperwork. Is the company legally able to sponsor a foreign employee is the question. Cut off is April with a start date of October for H1B; the days of H1B lotteries and shortages seem to be over.


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

What is the lottery, have head it mentioned a few times!?
Does this mean it doesn't matter what profession I have?! 

Thanks again guys, really helpful!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cjefferson said:


> What is the lottery, have head it mentioned a few times!?
> Does this mean it doesn't matter what profession I have?!
> 
> Thanks again guys, really helpful!


You posted that you were born in the UK which excludes you from diversity lottery.


----------



## JShelly (Aug 27, 2008)

Move to Philadelphia. Lots of opportunities.


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

) I need help getting in before I choose a state, but thanks will keep it in mind!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Cjefferson said:


> ) I need help getting in before I choose a state, but thanks will keep it in mind!!


If you are still looking at Canada as an option then you could both head over there on a 1 year working holiday visa, assuming you are both under 30.

International Experience Canada


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Go to Canada. Based on what you've told us your not getting in to America.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Where/*



Cjefferson said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> I'm British born, lived in London all my life, and all my life i have know i want to move to Canada/North America.
> 
> ...


Your thread is titled "I want to move to the U.S.A" but yet you start off saying you want to move to Canada/North America. Canada is a very large country, which part do you want to move to? North America is a continent, which besides Canada also include the U.S. are you sure you know where you want to move. I suggest you check out the Canada forum before deciding its better than London, house prices aren't cheap in Canada especially in the big cities, taxes and cost of living are also very high.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

carlb said:


> Your thread is titled "I want to move to the U.S.A" but yet you start off saying you want to move to Canada/North America. Canada is a very large country, which part do you want to move to? North America is a continent, which besides Canada also include the U.S. are you sure you know where you want to move. I suggest you check out the Canada forum before deciding its better than London, house prices aren't cheap in Canada especially in the big cities, taxes and cost of living are also very high.


Just to be technically correct, North America includes the US, Canada, AND MEXICO.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*The country is called America, not North America*



Cjefferson said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> I'm British born, lived in London all my life, and all my life i have know i want to move to Canada/North America.
> 
> ...


If by North America you mean the U.S, then to show you are serious, you should at least use its right name, United States of America, (USA), not North America which is a continent not a country. Being that you have posted the same thing on both the Canada and America forum it appears you don't care where you go, and since Canada has more lax immigration rules, its probably your best bet, especially if you are British.


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I don't want to move to SOUTH America!!!
Thanks for you unhelpful advice, as mentioned I'm looking purely for advice and direction.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Given your skillset and age, your most direct route is to go to Canada on a Working Holiday Visa (I post the link earlier). You may be able to "renew" this after the first year by applying again for another WHV... USA is very unlikely for you. I looked into and I have very little chance (I have a degree, work in IT and have many years experience).


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Thats debatable*



JohnSoCal said:


> Just to be technically correct, North America includes the US, Canada, AND MEXICO.


Mexico being part of North America is debatable, Google it!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Some Advice, Be specific!*



Cjefferson said:


> Well I don't want to move to SOUTH America!!!
> Thanks for you unhelpful advice, as mentioned I'm looking purely for advice and direction.


If you can't be specific in your questions, how can you be taken seriously, I mean where is it you want to move, Canada, North America, USA, which one? , if you decide to immigrate to North America as you called it, then where would you send your application?. Saying I want to move to Canada/North America but meaning USA is like saying I want to move to England/Great Britian but meaning Scotland. And whats wrong with South America?:frusty:


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Some Advice, Be specific!*

...


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Knowledge is king.*



Cjefferson said:


> ) I need help getting in before I choose a state, but thanks will keep it in mind!!


FYI, Philadelphia is a city, not a state.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

gringotim said:


> Mexico being part of North America is debatable, Google it!


There is no debate about it. It is a fact. I lived in Mexico for 4 years. Have you ever heard of NAFTA that includes Canada, US, and Mexico?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*MOre than just 3 countries*



JohnSoCal said:


> There is no debate about it. It is a fact. I lived in Mexico for 4 years. Have you ever heard of NAFTA that includes Canada, US, and Mexico?


Because a good part of Mexico is in what some call Central America, alot of people don't consider it part of N.A. And i don't think NAFTA has anything to do with anything, according to worldatlas, N.A. consists of 23 countries and dozens of territories and possessions. Most of the 23 countries include Carribean countries. but they are not part of NAFTA.:focus:


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*How do you know*



Cjefferson said:


> Well I don't want to move to SOUTH America!!!
> Thanks for you unhelpful advice, as mentioned I'm looking purely for advice and direction.


You don't seem to know where you want to move, so how do you know you don't want to move to South America, which by the way, like North America, is a continent, not a country. If London is sooo bad, and you want out of the U.K all together, why limit your choices to just Canada and the U.S,


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Move too LA , Loads of jobs available for graphic Designer's


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

R666 said:


> Move too LA , Loads of jobs available for graphic Designer's


I wouldn't advise anyone to move to Cali unless they have already have a job there due to the fact that it's the state with the highest rate of unemployment and it's extremely expensive in LA.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

nat21 said:


> I wouldn't advise anyone to move to Cali unless they have already have a job there due to the fact that it's the state with the highest rate of unemployment and it's extremely expensive in LA.


Nevada has the highest unemployment rate. Actually there are quite a few jobs in high tech in California.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JohnSoCal said:


> Nevada has the highest unemployment rate. Actually there are quite a few jobs in high tech in California.


Jobs there may be, but for a foreigner the question is whether or not the available jobs are eligible for an appropriate work visa. Not all employers are willing and/or able to sponsor foreign workers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Le Le (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm located in Houston, Texas.. I just opened my very own shop (18 months ago), and always in need of help, for stylist, barbers, beauty consultants, shampoo tech..(commission or booth rental)
There is always money to be made in the USA ,if your willing to work.
If you was serious, I would say ( do your research first), but get on plane and Go for it!


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> Just to be technically correct, North America includes the US, Canada, AND MEXICO.


Yo Dude, just mellow out. We all know you're a genius, don't be so insecure. Zoom

To the person that wants to move to the USA I say skip it and head for Canada. Canada is a much more civilized country with Universal Health Care and Strict Gun Control. I would suggest beautiful Vancouver which has warmer weather (but much more rain) than Toronto and Montreal (which has much more snow). No worries, you can always fly down to CABO in Mexico every few months for some strong sun. The USA is a dying empire, I have to live here and let me tell ya, it's really ugly to watch the decline. All my friends that have done a lot of international travel want out. Those that haven't left the USA don't have a clue how much better some of the rest of the world is - FRANCE being #1 (IMHO). Zoom


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Yo Dude, just mellow out. We all know you're a genius, don't be so insecure. Zoom
> 
> To the person that wants to move to the USA I say skip it and head for Canada. Canada is a much more civilized country with Universal Health Care and Strict Gun Control. I would suggest beautiful Vancouver which has warmer weather (but much more rain) than Toronto and Montreal (which has much more snow). No worries, you can always fly down to CABO in Mexico every few months for some strong sun. The USA is a dying empire, I have to live here and let me tell ya, it's really ugly to watch the decline. All my friends that have done a lot of international travel want out. Those that haven't left the USA don't have a clue how much better some of the rest of the world is - FRANCE being #1 (IMHO). Zoom


You are ridiculous enough to be quite entertaining. 

:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Yo Dude, just mellow out. We all know you're a genius, don't be so insecure. Zoom
> 
> To the person that wants to move to the USA I say skip it and head for Canada. Canada is a much more civilized country with Universal Health Care and Strict Gun Control. I would suggest beautiful Vancouver which has warmer weather (but much more rain) than Toronto and Montreal (which has much more snow). No worries, you can always fly down to CABO in Mexico every few months for some strong sun. The USA is a dying empire, I have to live here and let me tell ya, it's really ugly to watch the decline. All my friends that have done a lot of international travel want out. Those that haven't left the USA don't have a clue how much better some of the rest of the world is - FRANCE being #1 (IMHO). Zoom


Zoom, what did I tell you about sending all the Amis to France? And I'm sure the Canadians feel the same way about their country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

